# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Αναπαραγωγή major καρδερινών 2015

## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

καλησπέρα Νικόλα. 

Με το καλο στο κλαρί εύχομαι.

----------


## kostaskirki

Απλα μαγεια Νικολη!! Μπραβο σου!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας αυτές τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!  :Happy: 
Είναι εκπληκτικές, τα δε πουλάκια ακόμη καλύτερη!!!

Καλοκλάρωτα τα μικρά σου!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

να εισαι καλα Ευθυμη.εγω ευχαριστω πολύ!

----------


## jk21

Στο κλαρι με το καλο Νικολα !

----------


## amastro

Η μια εικόνα πιο ωραία απ' την άλλη.
Αυτό εννοούσα όταν σου έλεγα ότι μας έχουν λείψει οι φωτογραφίες σου.

----------


## kostas karderines

Παρα πολυ όμορφα,να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## xrisam

:Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## antoninio

...καλημερα Νικολα...με τις ομορφες....

----------


## sakismip

φτου φτου σκόρδα!Πολλά μπράβο!

----------


## wild15

Να σου ζησουν!!!Πανεμορφα!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## ninos

Μεγάλες ομορφιές Νίκο!!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Τα πουλια σου Νικολη ειναι απλα υπεροχα!!
Καλη συνεχεια...!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο φίλε παρα πολυ όμορφα τα πουλακια σου και πολύ ωραίο το εκτροφειο σου! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Καταπληκτικά......μπράβο!!!!! Νίκο έχεις μόνο major ή και balcanica ????  το ερώτημα γίνετε για να πεις με λίγα λόγια αν υπάρχουν σημαντικές διαφορές στην εκτροφή μεταξύ των δύο ειδών.......

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γεια σου Δημητρη.ευχαριστω πολύ,να εισαι καλα...ειχα κ balcanika(εκανα εκτροφη balcanika 5χρονια,ο ένας χρονος με μεταλλαγμένα balcanika παστελ κ αρχεγονα φορεις παστελ),φετος είμαι 4το χρονο με εκτροφη major,εγω προσωπικά νομιζω ότι ειναι σχεδόν το ιδιο πραγμα η εκτροφη κ των δυο,(ισως τα balcanika να ειναι ποιο ευκολα πουλια κ ειδικα από τα καθαρα major).από εκει κ περα θελουν όλα τους χρονο(παρακολούθηση σε καθημερινη  βαση  ,πολύ φροντιδα,φοβερη αγαπη ώστε να έχεις ένα αποτέλεσμα αρκετα καλο.....ξεχασα το ποιο σημαντικο καθόλου αγχος!!!!!!!!κατι που δεν γίνετε!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Νίκο κατ αρχήν σ΄ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.......θα συνεχίσω να ρωτάω και αν θέλεις και όποτε θέλεις απαντάς.....
Η απορία είναι......οι major εκτρέφονται εδώ και κάποιες δεκαετίες......βλέπεις διαφορές στην εκτροφή σε σχέση με τις  balcanica οι οποίες κατά κανόνα εκτρέφονται 10 -20 χρόνια στην καλύτερη περίπτωση....
Και κάτι άλλο.......γιατί δεν συνέχισες με τις balcanica αφου οι μεταλλαγμένες που είχες είναι και σπάνιες????

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη ρωτα ότι θελεις κ αν ξερω σου απαντω..δεν το θεωρώ σπάνιο το να είναι balcanika μεταλλαγμένο....απλα πέρασαν τα χρωματα από τα major στα balcanika...ωραια πουλια είναι,ομορφα αλλα εγω εχω καθαρή ταση μονο στα major. ..δυσκολα θα αλλαξω ξανα...δεν υπαρχει για μενα μετρο σύγκρισης πλεον( η αποψη μου,τα αγαπω όλα τα πουλια).

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη ρωτα ότι θελεις κ αν ξερω σου απαντω..δεν το θεωρώ σπάνιο το να είναι balcanika μεταλλαγμένο....απλα πέρασαν τα χρωματα από τα major στα balcanika...ωραια πουλια είναι,ομορφα αλλα εγω εχω καθαρή ταση μονο στα major. ..δυσκολα θα αλλαξω ξανα...δεν υπαρχει για μενα μετρο σύγκρισης πλεον( η αποψη μου,τα αγαπω όλα τα πουλια).


Νίκο σ΄ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την καλή σου διάθεση να απαντας στις ερωτήσεις μου. 
Εννοείς ότι οι μεταλλάξεις στις balcanica προέκυψαν από διασταύρωση με major......καλά το κατάλαβα???
Θέλω επίσης να σχολιάσεις το εξής.......έγραψες ότι θεωρείς πιο δύσκολη την αναπαραγωγή των major.......αυτό πως το εξηγείς με δεδομένο ότι εκτρέφονται σε αιχμαλωσία περισσότερα χρόνια από τις balcanica???? Πιστεύεις ότι οφείλεται στο χαρακτήρα τους ή και σε κάτι άλλο????
γιατί εγώ που δεν γνωρίζω από major,το αντίθετο νόμιζα ότι θα ίσχυε.......

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημήτρη οι καρδερίνες σαν τις  balcanika εκτρέφονται πολλα πολλα χρονια στο εξωτερικο(αρα εκει τα πραγματα είναι πολύ ποιο ευκολα από εδώ).τα καθαρά major τα θεωρώ ποιο δύσκολα ως προς όλα,ενα ξενο πουλι στην Ελλαδα(σαν να λεμε εσυ να πας να ζήσεις στο Βορειο πολο ,το ιδιο θα είναι?)η φοβερη ζεστη μονο που εχω εγω στη Λαρισα τα ενοχλεί αρκετα(πιστεύω όμως ότι μαθαίνουν με τα χρονια,φυσικα σιγουρά θα υπαρχει απώλεια από την πολύ ζεστη καποια στιγμη).σε γενικες γραμμες όμως όπως στο ειπα ξανα όλα είναι καρδερίνες κ στο θεμα φροντίδας είναι το ιδιο ακριβως...θελω να πω κατι με ολο το θαρος χωρις να παρεξηγήσει κανεις σας:δεν θελω να ασχολουμαι με την εκτροφη ενός ιθαγενούς που ζει κ αναπαράγετε στην Ελλαδα(πιστευω ότι καταλαβαίνετε τον λογο)αλλα κ αλλιώς να ηταν παλι τα major θα διάλεγα σαν εκτροφη.(να ξερεις κατι ότι υπαρχουν πολλες καρδερίνες major,αλλα υπαρχει μια διαφορα ελάχιστοι εχουν καθαρα major πουλια στην Ευρώπη,τα περισσότερα είναι μπασταρδεμένα κ πολύ ποιο ευκολα στην αναπαραγωγή τους),τα ειχα καποτε κ το είδα 3χρονια κ αυτό...

----------


## nikoslarisa

ξεχασα να σου πω,οτι τις μεταλλαξεις τις περασαν κ τις περναν εκτροφείς από major σε balcanika σιγα σιγα!!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

κατάλαβα........τελευταίο....... αν έχεις στην κατοχή σου καθαρές major αρχέγονες......δηλ χωρίς μετάλλαξη.....θα ήθελα αν έχεις την καλοσύνη να βάλεις καμιά φωτό να τις δω.....
*Χίλια ευχαριστώ για όλα!!!!!*

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη αυτά είναι αρσενικα!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Νίκο καταπληκτικά!!!! Μπράβο......βλέπω τις φωτό σου στο photobucket........φτου φτου......σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Νίκο το πουλί αυτό είναι major ή balcanica ????

----------


## kostas karderines

οτι και να πουμε ειναι λιγο!πανεμορφα ειναι!νικο ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο και τις πληροφοριες!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη αυτό το αρχεγονο πουλακι είναι σε μέγεθος ένα νορμαλ σχετικα major(δεν το θεωρω καθαρο major αν κ ειχε μεγαλο μέγεθος γενικα)

----------


## dimitris_patra

> Δημητρη αυτό το αρχεγονο πουλακι είναι σε μέγεθος ένα νορμαλ σχετικα major(δεν το θεωρω καθαρο major αν κ ειχε μεγαλο μέγεθος γενικα)


μ΄αρέσει!!!!.......νάσαι καλά και ναχεις επιτυχίες........
και βέβαια να μοιράζεσαι τις γνώσεις σου μαζί μας!!!!χαχαχα
Σέυχαριστώ

----------


## nikolaslo

Πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια αλλα και εσεις που τα εκτρεφεται εισαστε αξιοθαυμαστοι

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostas karderines

Χίλια μπράβο,πανέμορφα!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostaskirki

Οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο φιλε Νικο!! Μπραβο σου!!

----------


## ninos

Πανέμορφες εικόνες Νικο

----------


## dimitris_patra

Νίκο καταπληκτικά!!!!! Σου εύχομαι κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφα, μπράβο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα "παραδαλά" πουλάκια κλέβουν την παράσταση!!!  :Happy: 
Για πολλοστή φορά μπράβο σου που τα καταφέρνεις τόσο καλά και σε ευχαριστούμε για τις υπέροχες αυτές φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Απίθανοι χρωματισμοί.
Μου έχει κινήσει όμως την περιέργεια η κλούβα σου. Πλαστικό ε?

----------


## nikoslarisa

να εισαι καλα Μαργαρίτα!!ναι είναι με πλαστικο πλέγμα,είναι μεσα σε δωματιο οποτε δεν υπαρχει πρόβλημα από κατι....

----------


## gpapjohn

Ευχαριστούμε, μια εικόνα = 1000 λέξεις, τι να λέμε τώρα

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostas karderines

μπραβο νικο,εισαι πολυ μπροστα!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω Κωστα.αλλα δεν είμαι πολύ μπροστα.απλα προσπαθω για το καλυτερο κάθε χρονο.

----------


## dimitris_patra

καταπληκτικά!!!! και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Και παλι μπραβο σου Νικολη!! Υπεροχα πουλια!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο νικο πολυ ωραιο πουλι, δεν παίζεται!!!!! Τι μεταλλαξη είναι?

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω Κωστα.να εισαι καλα.είναι ένα αρχεγονο major ασπροκεφαλο φορεας εουμο κ ισως φορεας σατινε,το ένα θηλυκο ασπροκεφαλο ματσερατο μεταλλαξη κ το άλλο αρχεγονο ασπροκεφαλο φορεας ματσερατο! (ματσερατο= ένα χρωμα αναμεσα από αχατι κ από εουμο.)

----------


## kostas karderines

Ευχαριστώ νικο για την απάντηση!να τα χαίρεσαι φιλε παρα πολυ όμορφα!θα περιμένω φωτο όταν ντυθουν! Μοναδικα....!

----------


## kostaskirki

Πω πω ασχημια!! Χα χα χα 
Θα συμφωνησω με τον Κωστη! Μοναδικα....!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω Κωστα..τα πουλακια αυτά είναι από 45 ως 65 ημερων σημερα...βλέπετε τα κιτρινα σημάδια στο πλαταρι τους κ το αρκετα λευκο κεφαλι?σημαίνει ότι θα βγουν ασπροκεφαλα.....προσπαθω να μαθαινω κ εγω διαφορα χαρακτηριστικα ώστε να τα καταλαβαινω οσο καλύτερα γίνετε.

----------


## nikoslarisa

συγνωμη αλλα δεν το ειπα σωστα...ηθελα να πω ότι πρεπει να εχει μεγαλη ποσοτητα  κιτρινου χρωματος στο πλαταρι για να βγει ασπροκεφαλο το πουλι.αλλιως με ελαφριες πιτσιλιές είναι φορεας ασπροκεφαλου.

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Efthimis98

Μοναδικές φωτογραφίες και εκπληκτικά πουλιά... δεν έχω δει πιο περιποιημένο και αστραφτερό φτέρωμα!  :Happy: 
Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τους για πολλοστή φορά!!!  :winky:

----------


## ninos

πολύ όμορφα Νίκο ! Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## kostas karderines

Μπράβο νικολα!μας φέρνεις σε δύσκολη θέση  καθε φορα γιατί δεν μπορουμε να βρούμε λογια με τις ομορφιές που μας δείχνεις!να τα χαίρεσαι και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα!

----------


## amastro

> 


Ειλικρινά, φτιάχνει η διάθεσή μου όταν βλέπω τις φωτογραφίες σου με τέτοια αστέρια. Μπράβο.

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

η γραβάτα της μαμάς κ η γραβάτα που κανει η κορη της!!!την αναμενω να ντυθει

----------


## kostas karderines

πανεμορφα!!!!η κορη μαλλον εχει μεγαλυτερη γραβατα η μου φαινεται?ο πατερας νικο ειναι κι αυτος με γραβατα?

----------


## nikoslarisa

Κωστα δεν εχουν καμια σχεση η μανα με την κορη σε θεμα γραβάτας.η μανα εχει μια μικρη όπως βλέπεις.η κορη εχει πολύ μεγαλη γραβατα..είναι αρχεγονη φορεας ασπροκεφαλου με γραβατα..ο πατερας δεν εχει καθολου γραβατα..

----------


## kostas karderines

ωραιο πουλι εβγαλες!!!να σου πανε ολα καλα,να μαθαινουμε και εμεις μερικα πραγματα!

----------


## nikoslarisa

να εισαι καλα Κωστα...πιστευω ότι θα είναι μια ωραια γραβατα σε πολύ ωραιο μεγαλο μέγεθος καρδερίνας...ολοι μαθαίνουμε κ παντα θα μαθαίνουμε Κωστα..

----------


## kostas karderines

> 


παντως νικο οχι οτι σνομπαρω τα αλλα διοτι ειναι πανεμορφα πουλια αλλα τα συγκεκριμενα μου αρεσουν λιγο περισσοτερο!!!τι να πω μπραβο σου!εγω περα απο τις γραβατες που εχω και ασχολουμαι ξερω ελαχιστα εως καθολου για τις μεταλλαξεις γι αυτο ειναι καλο που μας λες καποια πραγματακια!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> παντως νικο οχι οτι σνομπαρω τα αλλα διοτι ειναι πανεμορφα πουλια αλλα τα συγκεκριμενα μου αρεσουν λιγο περισσοτερο!!!τι να πω μπραβο σου!εγω περα απο τις γραβατες που εχω και ασχολουμαι ξερω ελαχιστα εως καθολου για τις μεταλλαξεις γι αυτο ειναι καλο που μας λες καποια πραγματακια!


Κωστα ότι ξερω με μεγαλη μου χαρα να σας πω..Ολα είναι ομορφα πουλια με η χωρις γραβατα..οι φωτο που εβαλες ποιο πανω είναι 2 πουλια.ειναι κ τα 2 ασπροκεφαλα αρχεγονα,το ένα είναι φορεας εουμο κ το άλλο φορεας ματσερατο(ματσερατο=μια μεταλλαξη σε χρωμα αναμεσα από αχατη κ εουμο),θα βγαλουν με τον καιρο κ κοκκινάδια στο σβερκο τους.

----------


## dimitris_patra

.......όλα καταπληκτικά!!!! μπράβο Νίκο!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να εισαι καλα Δημητρη,σε ευχαριστω πολύ!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## johnrider

Πουλια για σαλονια.

----------


## stefos

Φτου φτου , βάλε χάντρες , βάλε ματάκια!! Τι Κούκλια είναι αυτά!! Καρδεριναδες του φόρουμ το νου σας , ξέρω Οκτώβρης ,Νοέμβρης λόγω βροχών είναι δύσκολοι μηνες για τις ομορφες

----------


## kostas karderines

σουπερ ολα τα πουλια,πανεμορφα....!

----------


## dimitris_patra

πολλά θαυμαστικά Νίκο!!!!!!!!! πολύ ωραία όπως σε όλες τις φωτό που βάζεις!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## wild15

Πανεμορφα ολα !!!Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ όμορφα όλα !  :Love0020:  
Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα τους !!! Καλή συνέχεια . ::

----------


## erithacus

Φοβερός....Ενα Μεγάλο Μπράβο από εδώ φίλε...

----------


## teo24

Το ενα πιο ομορφο απ τ'αλλο...να τα χαιρεσαι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω τι πουλιά είναι αυτά!! Να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## stam64

ομορφιές, άντε επιτέλους να το δούμε και από κοντά!!!  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Io9xTYbRkQU

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostas karderines

νικο ολα ειναι αστερακια,πολλα μπραβο!

----------


## xasimo

Πολυ ωραιος και ο χωρος που τα εχεις!

----------


## stefos

τι να λεμε !, φωτομοντελα για πασαρελα!

----------


## kostaskirki

Υπέροχα πουλιά σε πολύ άνετο και όμορφο χώρο! !
Μπράβο Νικόλα! !

----------


## CreCkotiels

*Κάθισα και ξανά είδα όλο το θέμα από την αρχή .*  :: *
Ειλικρινά δεν είναι ήθελα να τελειώσουν οι σελίδες .*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: *
Φαίνεται να έχετε κάνει καταπληκτική δουλειά , αφιερώσει αρκετό χρόνο και μεράκι και αυτό φαίνεται στους χώρους και στο φτέρωμα των πουλιών .*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): *
Τις έβαλα μία μία μέσα στην καρδιά μου* :Love0020: * ειλικρινά τόσο επηρεάστηκα . 
Μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια . 
Να μας χαρίζεται πιο συχνά φωτογραφίες τους .
* ::

----------


## wild15

Το ενα καλυτερο απο το αλλο!!!!Μπραβο να ειναι γερα και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

τι να πω εγω τωρα Μαριε?να εισαι παντα καλα φιλε.σε ευχαριστω πολύ για τα καλα σου κ ομορφα λογια!!!


> *Κάθισα και ξανά είδα όλο το θέμα από την αρχή .* *
> Ειλικρινά δεν είναι ήθελα να τελειώσουν οι σελίδες .* *
> Φαίνεται να έχετε κάνει καταπληκτική δουλειά , αφιερώσει αρκετό χρόνο και μεράκι και αυτό φαίνεται στους χώρους και στο φτέρωμα των πουλιών .* *
> Τις έβαλα μία μία μέσα στην καρδιά μου** ειλικρινά τόσο επηρεάστηκα . 
> Μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια . 
> Να μας χαρίζεται πιο συχνά φωτογραφίες τους .
> *

----------


## nikoslarisa

να είστε ολοι καλα.ευχαριστω πολύ!   :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Νικο σε σενα και στους φτερωτους νικητες σου !!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολύ.να εισαι καλα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ε μα πως να μην κερδίσετε με τέτοιες φατσούλες .  :Anim 19: 
Το έχω ξαναπεί ότι λιώνω μόνο που τις βλέπω τις μικρές σας . :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

Συγχαρητήρια σε εσάς και στα πουλάκια σας .  :: 
Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και όλα να πάνε όπως τα θέλετε εσεις .  :Anim 25:

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολύ για τα ομορφα λογια σου.να εισαι παντα καλα!

----------


## Γιούρκας

Μπράβο Νικόλα πάντα επιτυχίες!

----------


## xasimo

Απιστευτα πανεμορφα πουλια! 1000 συγχαρητηρια!!

----------


## kostas karderines

νικολα χιλια μπραβο,με τετοια πουλια, αγαπη και φροντιδα που τους εχεις ηταν σιγουρη η επιτυχια!!!παντα νικες....!

----------


## kostaskirki

Πανεμορφα πουλια απο  εναν πολυ καλο εκτροφεα!! 
Αξιος Νικολα!! Πολλα μπραβο φιλε!!

----------


## wild15

Συγχαρητηρια σε σενα και τα πανεμορφα πουλια σου!!!Παντα επιτυχιες!!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Συγχαρητηρια Νικο.. Παντα πανεμορφες και πολυ δυνατες οι καρδερινες σου. Και μια εκτος θεματος ερωτηση.. τα χαρτινα εκθεσιακα εσυ τα εφτιαξες;;;; (Γιατι εγω που προσπαθησα να στησω ενα μου πηρε κανενα 15λεπτο χαχα..αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι βολευουν πολυ...)

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω..αχχαχαχαχαχααχα  χ..εδώ γελαμεεεεεεε Τασο....εκανα κανα 15-20 λεπτα για το 1το κλουβι αλλα μετα τα εμαθα να τα κανω  πολύ γρήγορά...εριξα γελιο όμως.

----------


## teo24

Συγχαρητηρια Νικο,παντα τετοια.... :Happy0065:

----------


## tasos-mo

Το φαντάστηκα,όντως πολυ γέλιο..γι'αυτό είπα να το αναφέρω. Μάλλον θα έκανες αρκετα..  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Τασο εκανα 3 για μενα!!αλλα εκανα πολλα για φιλους..χαααχχαχαχα.με αγκαρεψαν φιλε...αστα...

----------


## dimitris_patra

Νίκο συγχαρητήρια!!!! ευχομαι να έχεις πάντα επιτυχίες.......και στην αναπαραγωγή και στους διαγωνισμούς. Πολύ ευχάριστο το γεγονός ότι ο κόπος σου και γενικά η προσπάθειά σου ανταμείβονται.......καλή συνέχεια.
Κάποια στιγμή αν έχεις χρόνο πες μας τι είδες στον διαγωνισμό και αν υπάρχει και φωτογραφικό υλικό να το θαυμάσουμε......

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω πολύ Δημητρη.να εισαι καλα.1τη φορα ελαβα μερος.ηταν ωραια η ολη εμπειρια.ελαβα μερος για την δικη μου χαρα κ το καλο του συλλόγου μου.αφου ηρθαν 2 βραβια είμαι ακομα ποιο χαρουμενος.είχαμε πολύ καλους κρητες,βελγοι κ οι δυο!!!!είχαμε καπου 550 πουλακια στην εκθεση.πολλα καναρινια κ αρκετα αγρια εκτροφης(150 πουλια περιπου),οσο για φωτο είναι πολύ χρονοβόρο να ανεβουν.αλλα θα βαλω οσες μπορω..

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη εκανα ότι καλυτερο μπορουσα για να σας δείξω ένα βιντεο!!!!

----------


## dimitris_patra

Νίκο σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ........και πάλι μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Νίκο με την σειρά μου να σε ευχαριστήσω για το βιντεακι και όπως σου έγραψα και πριν πάντα νίκες!

----------


## geo_ilion

συγχαρητηρια Νικο και παντα επιτυχιες να εχεις

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

μετα την εκθεση πλεον ξεκουραση

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## CreCkotiels

Ωχ πόσο ζουζούνα και ναζιάρα είναι αυτή ;  :Love0033: 
Να την χαίρεσαι Νίκο !!!! 
Πολλά συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά !  :Happy0064:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## kostas karderines

ολες ειναι τελειες!!!πανεμορφες και περιποιημενες....

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## xasimo

Κουκλιτσες ζωγραφιστες! Να τις χαιρεσαι  :Happy0064:

----------


## wild15

Ειναι πανεμορφες!!!!Να τις χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## tasos-mo

Πανέμορφες... Ειναι να τις χαζεύεις με τις ωρες..

----------


## nikoslarisa

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nikoslarisa

κατιφές!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------

